# RIP Deacon



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

june 4 2014

the last appointment

our beloved loyal beautiful dog, Deacon.

he hasn't had the joy he loved of walking the neighborhood for over six month. it started slowly, just couldn't go for rides. We could see one hind leg was spastic and irregular in movement and there was the scraping of his nails when we walked.

then the day he so wanted to walk with us but only got as far as just past the fire barn and he just collapsed and was dragging his back legs. I ran home to get the car but by the time I was coming out the driveway, he was limping along toward home. Tom said he got frantic when he saw me leave and was determined to follow me home.

Then there was the night he fell by the back steps and couldn't get up until I found him. Since then I have had to be there to give him sometimes just a little boost, but sometimes a full body pick up. He is heavy and I am not strong so it was never graceful.

A few days ago while trying to poop his rear muscles just lost it and he was going to sit in his mess. I caught him in time. 

For both of us the decision to call for the appointment was the hardest part. 

Last night after tom made the appointment we went to Liuzzis and got him a delmonico steak which he really enjoyed. Except the last part and he fell down while trying to eat. 

Later when I was in the shower, he tried and struggled to get up and over to Tom and then was sneezing blood from his nose. Don't know why.

I think we have made the right decision but it is so HEARTBREAKING.

We have loved him for 11 3/4 years.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Deacon  He sounds like he was a wonderful dog


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Deacon. It is the hardest deceision to make knowing the the grief we will feel after they are gone .However is it done to save them more pain. My thoughts are w/ you. Take care.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you both for your kind words. I don't know why but I feel like GSDs are dif and only GSD owners really understand the loss. He was such a person. I have had lots of other wonderful dogs but losing Deke is the hardest pain I have known from losing a pet


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so sorry for your loss.....sounds like DM and it was progressing fast.....doing the kindest thing for them is heartbreaking for us....they are never with us long enough...

Lee


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. You did the right thing by doing him that last "favor". 

It is so hard losing a GSD. I'm still not over losing Maddie even though a new pup has brightened my life of late.

:doggieplayball: Run free at the bridge Deacon.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss  They take a piece of our heart with them when they go x


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss. It never gets easy.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Deacon and the pain that you're going through. I know how you're feeling - our 10-year-old male died this past Sunday and it's a horrific kind of agony. The loss is unimaginable but know that you're not alone in your feelings. :hug:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

RIP Deacon...so sorry for your loss. 
And to you as well Cheryl. 
:halogsd:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Deacon


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is just heartbreaking when we lose them. 
Sheilah


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts. It is a lovely tribute to our sweet Deacon. & kindred thoughts to you, Cheryl. Same waves of sadness and tears.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your lost.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Deacon was so Lucky to have such a Loving Family.
You did what was best for Deacon,never an easy decision my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## emilybyrne (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. My Chai died a few weeks ago, so I understand the agony. They leave such an emptiness behind them. But you gave him such love and care, he must have had a good life.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sympathies*

Peace be with you.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

You were with Deacon until the last beat of his heart. I'm sure he knew he was loved. RIP Deacon. Good boy....


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet boy.....


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

R.I.P Good Boy Deacon..... Right now he's feasting with all the other GSD's lost in the great hall at GSD Valhalla. Celebrating another day of battle victory against vacuum dragons and evil squirrels....

Been through the same thing too many times although once is more then enough. You never get over that sickening feeling. You lay down on a blanket holding them as the 1st shot knocks them out so they feel no pain. Then the next one crosses them over. They should all live forever and that wouldn't be long enough.......


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! It always hurts so much to lose a buddy!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Deacon. Sounds like many years of good memories. You're right, there's just something about our shepherds. Our guardian shepherds of our hearts. Rest in peace Deacon. Peace to your family.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

I want to thank everyone for their sympathy. Sometimes timing and fate deliver things into your life that don't erase the grief but ease it some. The day Deacon left us my husband called Eric Grasso in CT. We had seen his dogs online and just wanted to get our name in with him since I thought it would take some time. After a long conversation with my husband, Eric said he had a dog he thought would be perfect for us (me really as I am the weak link, my husband is a good trainer and disciplinarian with dogs). We met Eric and the dog thursday for several hours and then yesterday Zorro came home with us. A beautiful beautiful boy. German show lines and he is 13 months old. A rambunctious teenager but eager to please. I will get pics and post soon. I believe Deacon sent me Zorro to stop me from being so sad.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

So sorry for your loss-we share your pain and grief- it would seem to alot of us that GSD's are just different- I am sure your dog will be greatly missed, but not forgotten, kind regards. Bob


----------

